# Should iillegal immigrants be deported?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Should those immigrants who never committed a crime and are in the US to work to support their families be deported back to their country?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

No. It is cruel, destroys families, unnecessary and part of a scapegoating campaign from the political right.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

In this day and age, yes. A long time ago i would have said no.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> No. It is cruel, destroys families, unnecessary and part of a scapegoating campaign from the political right.


This. Also the illegal immigrants here are doing all of the work that the rest of us aren't willing to do. Without getting into much detail, I think they're an integral part of the economy.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, Why should they be granted Amnesty and get benefits like Welfare and Food Stamps and be more entitled to benefits compared to someone who was born in the U.S.?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

awww ****, its that time of the week again, huh?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Koloz said:


> Yes, Why should they be granted Amnesty and get benefits like Welfare and Food Stamps and be more entitled to benefits compared to someone who was born in the U.S.?


........ why shouldn't they?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

So um...what's the true definition of a liberal anyways?....people living in a fantasy world where everything sounds great as long as you ignore current reality?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I dislike the hijacking of the term "liberal". Both parties in the US are Liberal.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes. Illegal immigrants should be deported.


----------



## iwanttobebetter (Feb 12, 2013)

Being an "illegal" immigrant is illegal..so they have already commited a crime? So yes they should be sent back


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. If Mexico wasn't such a **** hole, I might change my mind, but I can't fault anybody for wanting to get out of that hell hole. The system is so corrupt to get the proper papers to come over here legally, they usually don't have any other options. Actually all of central America kind of sucks nowadays. I believe Honduras and El Salvador are completely run by gangs now...similar to where Mexico is headed with the cartels (the murder rate in Honduras is absolutely astounding!!!). If I were near that crap, I'd want to get out by any means necessary too.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Well space and population density is less of an issue in the USA, but if they're illegals they shouldn't be there. When others have to work hard academically or have high skills and businesses to be allowed to settle in the land of the free. It hardly seems fair some poor mexican family ect can just sneak in and end up staying.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> In this day and age, yes. A long time ago i would have said no.


Yup, I agree with SomebodyWakeME
This is coming from a European so in my case it's not South-American immigrants but African and Eastern-European immigrants (mostly)
I have nothing against the people and I understand fully that you want to escape those countries, but you should be thankful and respectful for those countries that do welcome you.

(rant
The thing I have noticed is that it's mostly the children of those that came here that become a bit of a cancer to society. The parents are often grateful and happy that they could live here (be that legal or illegal, in Belgium the line is very thin) but their kids aren't as grateful and strive to contain their own culture whilst destroying the local one.
Recent years crime has taken a serious leap and some areas in cities are downright dangerous, as much as I'd hate to generalize those are the areas that aren't known for their typically local aspects.

I understand that you want to hold on to your own cultures and beliefs but not at the cost of the host.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

The only two options for dealing with illegal aliens are to deport them or ignore them. Preventing all businesses from hiring them is vital, as they are taking jobs away from actual citizens (and I'm sure that many citizens would be fine with the crap farming jobs they say only the aliens want to do). They do not deserve any special treatment or any path to legal status or citizenship whatsoever. They should get out ("self deport," as Romney said) or remain as ghosts. When they crossed the border, they knew what they were getting themselves into, so to shed tears for them is ridiculous.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes. It'd cause too many issues if they were just ignored and allowed to stay.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely. Pisses me off how lenient we are over here.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What is the point of having immigration laws if they are not enforced? And the population of most 3rd world countries just keeps increasing so it never ends. If they all had a one-child policy like China, then I might be more lenient towards immigration.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It is so easy to sit in your priveledged position in a wealthy and stable nation and call for poor, hardworking people who want a better life for their family to be thrown out of the country.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> No. It is cruel, destroys families, unnecessary and part of a scapegoating campaign from the political right.


Couldn't have said it better myself.

Edit: To add, here's an interesting article on immigration if anyone's interested: The World's Worst Immigration Laws


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wait, let me check to see which side of the invisible line I'm on. Then, once knowing which flag I submit to, I will give my opinion on this matter.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

To be honest, I would prefer it if people didn't have to emigrate en mass to the US,Canada, Europe and Oceania. 
A world where Africa , Central America, the Middle East and South Asia are places that people would willingly wish to stay in, is a more ideal situation.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry but letting every Tom, dick and Harry immigrate would **** up any country. England can hardly cope as it is with all the benefits we're dishing out. I'm all for immigration but there comes a point where it's too much.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

lad said:


> Sorry but letting every Tom, dick and Harry immigrate would **** up any country. England can hardly cope as it is with all the benefits we're dishing out. I'm all for immigration but there comes a point where it's too much.


 Statistically the UK does _not_ take proportionately considerably more immigration than the rest of the EU. Immigration fell in 2012.
Also, as a whole immigrants claim less in benefits and pay more in tax than natives- plus we have an ageing population and so rely economically on immigrants.


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

while I do feel compassion towards certain illegal immigrants, I do believe most should be deported. illegally immigrating to a country is a crime(technicality I know lol) but also just because they haven't commited a crime whos to say their offspring wont Hispanic street gangs are FILLED with immigrant children(yes I know all illegals aren't Hispanic)

secondly this crap about them doing jobs americans don't want is just crap. I love cutting grass and cleaning and I do a better job than most the Mexicans in my area. but ive lost out on numerous jobs because they work for less(I legally cant work for less being a citizen). Most poor people would "gladly" work these jobs if the welfare system wasn't so lucrative

illegal immigrants are a HUGE drain on society with their esl programs, and free healthcare. taxpayers should not fund these things but they do.

also most(not all of course:roll) immigrants show a very big lack of respect to American culture, I live in Chicago i see more Mexican flags than the American flag. i see everything in Spanish, which only pisses off non-Spanish speaking immigrants and now they want everything in their language as well.When are grandparents came here they learned English(and society thrived during this time). Majority of countries regulate the crap out of immigration, why should we be different. 

If we let in a bunch of people from another country that sucks, wouldn't that make our country start to suck, because wouldn't we would inherit those problems as well.:stu

This is not about race or class or "my bigotry:roll". This is a matter of nationalism and pride for a country that used to have some. Revolution should happen in their countries not at the expense of ours.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Wurli said:


> This. Also the illegal immigrants here are doing all of the work that the rest of us aren't willing to do. Without getting into much detail, I *think* they're an integral part of the economy.


:no

Is that why so many americans, my father are included, are competing with illegals just to get work?

If you aren't even affected by illegals, why should you state your opinion?

You may "THINK" that they are helping the economy. I KNOW that they aren't.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

Marlon said:


> :no
> 
> Is that why so many americans, my father are included, are competing with illegals just to get work?
> 
> If you aren't even affected by illegals, why should you state your opinion?


This. They come here and try to steal our jobs.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

No.

I mean, in _principle_? In _theory_? Yeah, sure. Laws are laws, and when they're broken there should be a penalty.

But in reality? We have 12 million (or so) illegal immigrants in this country. So the idea is that we're going to comb through the US and find these folks who don't want to be caught, arrest them, figure out where they came from, process them and then send them back there against their will... _12 million times_. It's not just impractical; it's not even on the same _planet_ as practical. It would require us to basically occupy the country with our own armed forces and cost far more than any sane American should be willing to spend on it. Guaranteed, will never happen.

And then comes Mitt Romney's brilliant self-deportation theory, which is essentially that we can make them poor enough and miserable enough here that they'll _want_ to go back where they came from. If you think this, you've never been to the poor parts of Latin America, especially the worse of the Mexican border towns. You won't make them go back by choice.

In the end, no matter how angry it makes us, the vast, vast majority of these people are simply not going anywhere. If we treat them all like criminals, then in twenty years we'll just be dealing with all of their kids, who will be super-poor, super, _super _pissed off at us, and all of whom will be legal US citizens. (Don't even get me started on the short-sighted pipe dream of trying to revoke birthright citizenship.)

The only solution that seems actually possible to me is for us to secure the border, regain control of who comes here, and then turn everyone who's _already_ here into a legal citizen as quickly as we possibly can. But that would require both political parties to make huge concessions, which neither party feels like doing right now, so here we are.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Why should undocumented immigrants be rounded up like animals because they don't have an adequate scrap of paper?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

da kewliest said:


> This is not about race or class or "my bigotry:roll". This is a matter of nationalism and pride for a country that used to have some. Revolution should happen in their countries not at the expense of ours.


 ...... but nationalism is bigotry.

Plus your point on culture....... I thought the US was a nation created by immigration? Original "American" culture hasn't faired too well......


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I think illegal immigration is really a question for countries such as the US and Australia.

In Europe, or at least in the UK, it seems to be less about illegal immigration and more about the EU and the freedom of movement where you inevitably have people drifting from the east to the west. I do think it would be wise to set up a system where countries aren't allowed to join the EU until their GDP per capita are on a similar level to those countries already in the EU.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Statistically the UK does _not_ take proportionately considerably more immigration than the rest of the EU. Immigration fell in 2012.
> Also, as a whole immigrants claim less in benefits and pay more in tax than natives- plus we have an ageing population and so rely economically on immigrants.


I thought this was about illegal immigrants?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it's a hilarious irony that the west spent ages invading other countries and now that it is getting invaded by those same people, suddenly it's unfair. :lol Those are just your own chickens coming home to roost. 


Also, no.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

if they are nice and not hurting anybody than i don't want them deported. my sisters ex was an illegal and he started stalking and threatening her so we tried to get him deported and the police wouldn't do anything. but the majority are nice people like the ones i work with and i wouldn't want them deported. i think we should only deport a-holes to a deserted island, even if they were born here.

and to be honest, i really want to escape the usa myself. I don't know where i would go though. i sometimes wish i had been born into a tribe of hunters and gatherers, at least then i'd know that i wouldn't be alone.

i really don't like this fake capitialist culture where everything is about profit and everyone seems so cold and distant.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

from another european perspective, i also believe that immigrants should be deported. i'm in alignment with the belgian who posted above.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

the invasive prairie voles of sas, a special and sad kind of illegal immigrant, must also be deported.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> I think it's a hilarious irony that the west spent ages invading other countries and now that it is getting invaded by those same people, suddenly it's unfair. :lol Those are just your own chickens coming home to roost.
> 
> Also, no.


The west was busy invading itself more and just because it colonized certain places centuries ago, saying "your chickens are coming home to roost" is an ignorant and emotional outburst. 
It's not as if all white people benefited equally from any past endeavours! Businesses take advantage of illegal immigrants anyway and pay very little to them, it's the new slavery and some of you think it's a good thing.:roll

Also all races/tribes/civilizations are guilty of some atrocity at one time or another, if we punish them like western nations peoples are now, we're going to end up with nobody left. Of course, liberals are not interested in applying their particular brand of fairness to everyone.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fenren said:


> The west was busy invading itself more and just because it colonized certain places centuries ago, saying "your chickens are coming home to roost" is an ignorant and emotional outburst.
> It's not as if all white people benefited equally from any past endeavours! Businesses take advantage of illegal immigrants anyway and pay very little to them, it's the new slavery and some of think it's a good thing.:roll
> 
> Also all races/tribes/civilizations are guilty of some atrocity at one time or another, if we punish them like western nations peoples are we're going to end up with nobody left. Of course, liberals are not interested in applying their particular brand of fairness to everyone.


"Centuries ago?" India gained independence in 1947, hardly centuries. :lol Actually I'm not emotional about it at all, because I wasn't around back then. I'm just calling it as I see it. Doesn't matter if all white people didn't benefit from it, I'm talking about the fact that western powers colonized most of the world and abused the people there and took advantage of them (historical fact) and now those same countries are complaining about people from those places coming to their country for economic advancement. It's hypocrisy at its finest, but I understand why they're not happy about it. It's still amusing irony though. Also even if it appears to you like businesses are taking advantage of them, they are still earning far more than they would otherwise and not starving. Not that I support those businesses, but that isn't a valid angle to criticize. You're not concerned about them being under slavery since you so sweetly just tried to justify the atrocities committed by imperialistic powers. You are more concerned about it somehow destroying your way of life as you picture it in your head. Newsflash, this has been happening since the beginning of time and no one can stop it. Cultures mesh, empires rise and fall, and people go wherever they can survive.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Fenren said:


> The west was busy invading itself more and just because it colonized certain places centuries ago, saying "your chickens are coming home to roost" is an ignorant and emotional outburst.
> It's not as if all white people benefited equally from any past endeavours! Businesses take advantage of illegal immigrants anyway and pay very little to them, it's the new slavery and some of think it's a good thing.:roll
> 
> Also all races/tribes/civilizations are guilty of some atrocity at one time or another, if we punish them like western nations peoples are now, we're going to end up with nobody left. Of course, liberals are not interested in applying their particular brand of fairness to everyone.


i don't know how much we contributed to the economic inequality between us and the nations we receive the illegal immigrants from, but however much we did do that, it seems like that would have had the _direct effect_ of making the west a larger target for illegal immigration. so saying 'our chickens have come home to roost' doesn't seem ignorant to me, it make some sense if some of the illegal immigration was an obvious result of the actions of our governments.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I think it's a hilarious irony that the west spent ages invading other countries and now that it is getting invaded by those same people, suddenly it's unfair. :lol Those are just your own chickens coming home to roost.
> 
> Also, no.


Surely you understand the difference between taking over by force due to superiority and slowly being overrun due to the actions of leaders that are traitors to their own nation. Nothing wrong with colonization it's simple the natives had a shot and lost a war forced diversity is so much worse because it is a betrayal with no fight. Also **** the illegals send them back to the 3rd world ****hole they came from. lolz drunk posting I regret nothing


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

missingno said:


> Surely you understand the difference between taking over by force due to superiority and slowly being overrun due to the actions of leaders that are traitors to their own nation. Nothing wrong with colonization it's simple the natives had a shot and lost a war forced diversity is so much worse because it is a betrayal with no fight. Also **** the illegals send them back to the 3rd world ****hole they came from. lolz drunk posting I regret nothing


If you truly believe every other culture on earth is inferior to your own, that clearly shows how limited your intelligence and experiences are. Maybe "the illegals" are slowly becoming the majority in this country because they are superior and have played the long game and waited you out. :lol Y'know, reverse colonization. All's fair in love and war, so no use complaining about it now, is it? Plus, you need to realize that pretty much every empire in history has been at their peak at one time or another. What makes you think this one will be any different? Hell, China's has lasted thousands of years. It's ridiculous that you all think this is something out of the ordinary, it really isn't. ~500 years of being on top is nothing compared to what you see in your history books. Might wanna pick one up sometime.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> If you truly believe every other culture on earth is inferior to your own, that clearly shows how limited your intelligence and experiences are. Maybe "the illegals" are slowly becoming the majority in this country because they are superior and have played the long game and waited you out. :lol Y'know, reverse colonization. All's fair in love and war, so no use complaining about it now, is it? Plus, you need to realize that pretty much every empire in history has been at their peak at one time or another. What makes you think this one will be any different? Hell, China's has lasted thousands of years. It's ridiculous that you all think this is something out of the ordinary, it really isn't. ~500 years of being on top is nothing compared to what you see in your history books. Might wanna pick one up sometime.


So pretty much ignore the points of my post and start rambling about rubbish. By superiority obviously for the sake of colonization they had a superior military. No need to get offended it was pretty obvious. Countries with a European heritage are not being taken over by a superior force they are being out bred and overrun due to the traitorous actions of it's leaders by forcing diversity on their people who had no say at the time and now there is a generation who are conditioned to believe multiculturalism is good and it's not politically correct to have any sort of nationalistic views if you are from a 1st world country


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

enfield said:


> the invasive prairie voles of sas, a special and sad kind of illegal immigrant, must also be deported.


enfield never makes much sense.

t


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

lad said:


> I thought this was about illegal immigrants?


 If immigration rules weren't so strict, they wouldn't be illegal immigrants. Plus amnesties for illegal immigrants makes more sense than deportation.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

The west didn't **** the world up. It did change everything to a degree, but the people of Africa, Asia and the Americas are people, not animals, with their own countries and cultures and intellects, and it is up to them to run their own nations, they aren't hapless children who can't make a decision without Western intervention. Sierra Leone, has a lot of problems, not solely because of the West, but because of the actions of the Sierra Leonean politicians, upper class and the inter-ethnic conflicts and resource wars for which the country is known for. 
African nations can 'fix' themselves, just look at Botswana. At independence, it was one of the poorest nations in the world, since then it has been one of the fastest growing economies for decades, has never had a civil war, has the lowest rates of corruption on the entire continent, and has living standards similar to Estonia or Hungary, and it is because of Botswanan politicians, inter-ethnic collaboration and the utilisation of its available resources, and not because of Western intervention, if anything the lack of Western settlement in Botswana helped it. 
Furthermore Japan, South Korea and China are also examples of non-western nations achieving prosperity, not by Western intervention or aid programs, but by their own actions, the same can be seen happening in Chile, and even Argentina, now. 

The point is, the West shouldn't take the blame for the living standards of the world, when the West can't fix it, change has to come from within a nation, and not forced upon it by a foreign power. In the same vein as Botswana, Nigeria, Tanzania, Ethiopia and South Africa are likely to reform, and are already, in some capacity, moving towards that.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

where I"m living NO!,, there is space for them ,,, I always see those idiots on TV talking about illrgal immgrats who r not more than 100000 while they don't show the feelings against more than 2.5million forginers entered the country in less than 3 years Legally!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

mark101 said:


> You have to have tough immigration rules or you'd get mass exodus to countries with good living standards then before you know it there wouldn't be enough jobs/doctors surgeries/hospitals/housing.


....... and then people would stop coming!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

missingno said:


> So pretty much ignore the points of my post and start rambling about rubbish. By superiority obviously for the sake of colonization they had a superior military. No need to get offended it was pretty obvious. Countries with a European heritage are not being taken over by a superior force they are being out bred and overrun due to the traitorous actions of it's leaders by forcing diversity on their people who had no say at the time and now there is a generation who are conditioned to believe multiculturalism is good and it's not politically correct to have any sort of nationalistic views if you are from a 1st world country


You clearly haven't comprehended anything I wrote. Get back to me when you do. I agree with you that those countries were taken over due to superior military force at the time, but there are multiple ways to "take over" and this is one of the more effective ones, and probably more longer lasting than just using military force. Right now the #2 ethnicity of the US is Hispanic people. They are the American majority of tomorrow and I doubt anyone can change it. I think "diversity" is doomed because eventually everyone will interbreed and become one race/culture anyway, maybe with a few extreme outliers. It's pretty inevitable. Nationalism is pretty stupid, the idea that imaginary borders divide you from people 3 miles away is silly. Hopefully that will disappear too.


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

thephantommenace said:


> i think we should only deport a-holes to a deserted island, even if they were born here.


:agree:clap


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, maybe I think.... I guess it doesn't seem fair to the people who go through the lengthy process of emigrating legally. I don't really have any problems with them,as long as they are friendly/law abiding. That's just what I think.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes for sure. And this is coming from the son of an immigrant. 
I'm all for immigration if you do it the right way
That is
- legally
- learn english before coming
- conform to the country youre immigrating to, not the other way around.


those of you that say "no" should open your houses to them and let them eat your food, sleep in your bed, and you can pay their medical bills while still trying to balance yourself too. since thats essentially whats happening.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Laith said:


> Yes for sure. And this is coming from the son of an immigrant.
> I'm all for immigration if you do it the right way
> That is
> - legally
> ...


Sigh. :|


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. Might mean that more jobs are available to people who are actually nationals of the country.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Laith said:


> Yes for sure. And this is coming from the son of an immigrant.
> I'm all for immigration if you do it the right way
> That is
> - legally
> ...


are you kidding? i would gladly allow the beautiful Hispanic woman who i have a crush on to sleep in my bed. She can sleep in my bed any night. i wish she would invade my house.

i do wish she spoke more English though, only so i could speak more deep, loving things to her.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Disarray said:


> Yeah, maybe I think.... I guess it doesn't seem fair to the people who go through the lengthy process of emigrating legally. I don't really have any problems with them,as long as they are friendly/law abiding. That's just what I think.


I went through the lengthy process of immigrating legally and I can honestly say I feel absolutely no resentment towards people who immigrated illegally. Most legal immigrants I know don't care much about our illegal counterparts either. :stu

I'm sure I'd have a stronger opinion if I were Hispanic and people's first assumption of me was that I was some sort of criminal, though.



Laith said:


> Yes for sure. And this is coming from the son of an immigrant.
> I'm all for immigration if you do it the right way


What does it even matter if you're the son of an immigrant? You're not an actual immigrant, so I don't think you really appreciate the things that immigrants go through.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

No we should just open the borders for everyone to come over here. ****ing insanity of course we should deport people who dont belong here. Id expect the same if i tried to move to some other country illegally


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Laith said:


> Yes for sure. And this is coming from the son of an immigrant.
> I'm all for immigration if you do it the right way
> That is
> - legally
> ...


I'm an actual legal immigrant, now a naturalized citizen. I already pay for American born bums, the majority of immigrants work twice as hard as people born here because they've had to work hard for everything in their lives, they weren't born privileged and entitled. Most illegal immigrants work 2-3 jobs each and do the jobs that people here won't do (like manual labor). The people who take advantage of the system are ones born and bred here the majority of the time.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm an actual legal immigrant, now a naturalized citizen. I already pay for American born bums, the majority of immigrants work twice as hard as people born here because they've had to work hard for everything in their lives, they weren't born privileged and entitled. Most illegal immigrants work 2-3 jobs each and do the jobs that people here won't do (like manual labor). The people who take advantage of the system are ones born and bred here the majority of the time.


Why can't they work hard in their country and come here?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why can't they work hard in their country and come here?


Because the chances of surviving are better here and people want that for their kids. You can't fault them for that. You would do the same if you were in that situation.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mark101 said:


> What a load of crap,those illegal immigrants you speak of that work 2-3 jobs shouldn't be working and pay no tax so who do they benefit besides themselves.
> Oh and I worked in construction for 17yrs and believe me that's a myth about immigrants working twice as hard,the ones I met were lazy *******s and theives.


They pay every other kind of tax other than maybe income tax. Most of them probably don't even make enough money to pay that. Also come up with facts, not opinions and maybe I will take you seriously. Yeah lets spend trillions mass deporting them because how dare they work and pull themselves up out of poverty while providing services for us. Makes so much sense.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

thephantommenace said:


> are you kidding? i would gladly allow the beautiful Hispanic woman who i have a crush on to sleep in my bed. She can sleep in my bed any night. i wish she would invade my house.
> 
> i do wish she spoke more English though, only so i could speak more deep, loving things to her.


lol... If you tell her that while looking at her with the eyes in your avatar she'll probably run back over the border willingly. Hm..maybe instead of deportation the government should hire you to hit on illegal immigrants.



rednosereindeer said:


> What does it even matter if you're the son of an immigrant? You're not an actual immigrant, so I don't think you really appreciate the things that immigrants go through.


What does it matter if you're an actual immigrant? Your opinion isn't any more relevant than mine. Yes, immigrants have it hard, tough life, touching sob stories, yadda yadda. but we still can't obligate myself with their expenses. Many people who are actually citizens have it hard too. If you feel illegal immigrants who broke the law should stay, open your home to them and handle their expenses. At some point you're gonna sink. which is why illegal immigration should be dealt with sooner than later.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Laith said:


> lol... If you tell her that while looking at her with the eyes in your avatar she'll probably run back over the border willingly. Hm..maybe instead of deportation the government should hire you to hit on illegal immigrants.
> 
> What does it matter if you're an actual immigrant? Your opinion isn't any more relevant than mine. Yes, immigrants have it hard, tough life, touching sob stories, yadda yadda. but we still can't obligate myself with their expenses. Many people who are actually citizens have it hard too. If you feel illegal immigrants who broke the law should stay, open your home to them and handle their expenses. At some point you're gonna sink. which is why illegal immigration should be dealt with sooner than later.


You're still not addressing the fact that it will probably cost more to deport them than it will to assimilate them into our society. Plus, seriously, "sob stories"? Sob stories are what you refer to the stories you read on this forum 90% of the time, not the actual struggles of the poor working class.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Oh yeah coz stating illegal immigrants work twice as hard as the native population is a fact right? Lol
> 
> Idiot


The fact that you have little other than personal attacks to contribute to the discussion is a clear reflection of your mental capabilities. Have a seat over in the corner. :roll Be an adult or gtfo.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Because the chances of surviving are better here and people want that for their kids. You can't fault them for that. You would do the same if you were in that situation.


Yeah, like my parents came here to get benefits. Lol we lazy as ****.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> You're still not addressing the fact that it will probably cost more to deport them than it will to assimilate them into our society.


 You're not addressing the fact that a country can only handle so much before it sinks. Next time an illegal immigrant gets rushed into the hospital I work at (which is on a daily basis), how about you offer to pay their medical expenses instead of our taxes? Maybe then that tax money could go to a struggling citizen who can't afford their medical bills yet for some reason isn't allowed to slide by.

Not every illegal immigrant works twice as hard lol. and not every american is rich and privileged.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Laith said:


> You're not addressing the fact that a country can only handle so much before it sinks. Next time an illegal immigrant gets rushed into the hospital I work at (which is on a daily basis), how about you offer to pay their medical expenses instead of our taxes? Maybe then that tax money could go to a struggling citizen who can't afford their medical bills yet for some reason isn't allowed to slide by.
> 
> Not every illegal immigrant works twice as hard lol. and not every american is rich and privileged.


I'm an ICU nurse, been there done that. I didn't say we need to completely pay for everything for illegal immigrants or anyone. I think there should be a path for them to become productive members of society like everyone else. Being an illegal immigrant doesn't automatically make them subhuman and I think it would be more damaging and expensive to try to deport them all. The violent ones or those who commit crimes, yes deport them, but applying that to millions of people is pretty unreasonable and probably undoable.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Part of me says they should be, but it won't happen.
I think all aliens living in the U.S. should be able to stay, but we need to have way stricter border security from now on. We can't erase the past but we can sure regulate the influx of illegal immigrants in the future, for the good of both parties.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The problem is people risk their lives to cross the border in search of a better life, for a job that pays below minimum wage just to pay to be able to escape poverty, this isn't your "DEY TOOK OUR JAWBS" thing, this is a problem of where people who have really no other choice but take whatever risks it may take to find a job just to get by.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> I didn't say we need to completely pay for everything for illegal immigrants


Of course you didn't. No one ever says that, or wants to do that, and yet that's whats happening each and every day and its in the millions. Meanwhile the actual citizens struggle with their medical expenses and even choose to forgo treatment because they don't want to burden their family with the bills.

Its pretty obvious that something is absurdly wrong with this system and it definately needs to change.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Laith said:


> Of course you didn't. No one ever says that, or wants to do that, and yet that's whats happening each and every day and its in the millions. Meanwhile the actual citizens struggle with their medical expenses and even choose to forgo treatment because they don't want to burden their family with the bills.
> 
> Its pretty obvious that something is absurdly wrong with this system and it definately needs to change.


Maybe the problem is our healthcare for profit system as well as people abusing it because they have no other way to get care. But that's another argument.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Always amazes me how nasty some people can get over immigration. I still don't quite understand what they are afraid of.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Deport 11.5 million people? Yeah, good ****ing luck with that. :roll

Amnesty.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i want all of the the precocious ones (the intelligent ones with beat-the-odds stories) to be deported directly to my home. well not all of them, they wouldn't all fit, but some of them. so i could like watch them, and say "hi" and ask "what's your name?", and then tag them (on their left ears) with a number and descriptor, e.g. _ethnic creature #34_. it would be in a special ink that would appear especially bright to my special pair of binoculars, which i would use to observe them from afar (i have to observe from afar so as not to contaminate the data). my notes would document social as well as individual behaviors. they would be comprehensive. every interaction, no matter how seemingly unimportant, would be examined in as much detail as my margins allowed. these interactions would help piece together the mundane parts of their day-to-day lives. they would help answer questions such as 'what was it like to be a precocious illegal and step on a twig?' i would receive a sociological award for my work. it would be known to only a few people but it would mean a lot to me.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

enfield said:


> i want all of the the precocious ones (the intelligent with ones with beat-the-odds stories) to be deported directly to my home. well not all of them, they wouldn't all fit, but some of them. so i could like watch them, and say "hi" and ask "what's your name?", and then tag them (on their left ears) with a number, e.g. ethnic creature _#34_. it would be in a special ink that would appear especially bright to my special pair of binoculars, which i would use to observe them from afar (i have to observe from afar so as not to contaminate the data). my notes would document social as well as individual behaviors. they would be comprehensive. every interaction, no matter how seemingly unimportant, would be examined in as much detail as my margins allowed. these interactions would help piece together the mundane parts of their day-to-day lives. they would help answer questions such as 'what was it like to be a precocious illegal and step on a twig?' i would receive a sociological award for my work. it would be known to only a few people but it would mean a lot to me.


Wait, what?


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Laith said:


> lol... If you tell her that while looking at her with the eyes in your avatar she'll probably run back over the border willingly. Hm..maybe instead of deportation the government should hire you to hit on illegal immigrants.


i've told her i liked her and no she hasn't run away, so sorry i guess i'm not good enough for the job. but anyway, the most pathetic sob story i've ever heard is by people like you who whine about their precious "tax dollars" oh so so sad. i mean you've done so much hard work being born here and all, i really feel like you deserve everything the world has to offer.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Still waiting on your sources for these outrageous claims since you claim to state only facts and not opinions :blank


Funny coming from someone who provides none themself. :lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Funny coming from someone who provides none themself. :lol


I read your post.. that's how my family made it here, they all worked and some still work labor jobs. And they get paid less then everyone else.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mark101 said:


> I never tried to state facts tho,i simply matched your post for crap content so you have no evidence but were simply stating your own opinion.
> 
> I thank you.


You're wasting my time now. You have nothing to say or any way to defend your points so your resort to juvenile posts that mean nothing. I can't be bothered to care about what you write anymore, it's mind-numbingly dull.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

There are struggling legal citizens in America. Of all races. Is it cool if they break some laws and rob a bank, steal from a store, etc to get by? Nope, they get arrested since they broke the law. So why do some of you want to let illegal immigrants break the law? It doesn't make you a good, moral person for looking the other way, even if you've tricked yourself into thinking so.

Its not about hate, its about a country's ability to comfortably sustain it's population before allowing more and more to come in. At some point, it will crack. I'd prefer that didn't happen, personally.



thephantommenace said:


> i've told her i liked her and no she hasn't run away, so sorry i guess i'm not good enough for the job.


I have some struggling cousins in a war-torn country in the middle east that I'm sure would like to come here. Can they come illegally and stay with you too while you cover their expenses? Or do you only extend that offer to girls you're trying to have sex with?



thephantommenace said:


> i mean you've done so much hard work being born here and all, i really feel like you deserve everything the world has to offer.


lol That made no sense. Plus, I can't take anything you say seriously since it seems you're entire position on this issue stems from your desperate crush on one illegal girl.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Still waiting on your sources for these outrageous claims since you claim to state only facts and not opinions :blank


"illegals" payed more tax than Romney
http://www.policymic.com/articles/12651/illegal-immigrants-paid-more-taxes-than-romney-in-2010



And more tax than General Electric
http://thinkprogress.org/security/2011/04/23/176576/immigrants-taxes-general-electric/?mobile=nc

So who is the actual enemy of the state?
Hard working people seeking a better life, or the rich and large corporations?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

mark101 said:


> *"Romney's $3 million in taxes are unlikely to cover his social security and Medicare costs because he paid below his tax requirements."*
> 
> ^ So how does $3 million in taxes not cover his social security and medicare costs? i'm confoosed :|


_Not having to pay the required funds, but still receiving benefits leaves a negative balance._ 
*You accumulate credits based on your earnings. In 2010, you get one credit for every $1,120 you earn (that figure is adjusted higher each year), up to a limit of four credits per year. These credits remain on your record even if you change jobs or stop working for a while.
If you were born after 1929, you need 40 credits in order to receive Social Security retirement benefits.*

I


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

**** YES. What about the hundreds of immigrants WAITING IN LINE the LEGAL way.

I AM PAYING for you and my tax dollars are only rising. However If I was them I would do the same because morality is an opinion. I do what I need to do.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

But in all seriousness, I think they should.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> Should those immigrants who never committed a crime and are in the US to work to support their families be deported back to their country?


The very fact of their being in the country is a crime, and so they should be deported.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Laith said:


> lol That made no sense. Plus, I can't take anything you say seriously since it seems you're entire position on this issue stems from your desperate crush on one illegal girl.


my sister's boyfriend is illegal and so was my brother's wife who saved his life from depression and plus i work with many of them, so my entire position does rest on knowing too many and the real-life consequences it would cause if they were suddenly forced to leave. I don't care about your feelings of entitlement or what the stupid law says.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Still looking for what side of the imaginary line I'm on.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think everybody has a right to live wherever they want to,
this planet is ours to share.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Deported - no. If they live somewhere for a long time, their all life is in that country, it's inhumane to simply kick someone out. After all, they're most probably working for cents, have no guarantees and contribute to the economy after all . THEY'RE WORKING.and 95% of the time don't get what they deserve for their work. Those illegal immigrants are the vulnerable ones. 


But I agree that the process of immigration should be regulated better, and it's especially relevant here, in the EU, where you can move pretty much everywhere without restrictions.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> It is so easy to sit in your privileged position in a wealthy and stable nation and call for poor, hardworking people who want a better life for their family to be thrown out of the country.


:yes

I voted "No" for this reason. Some of you people make me sick.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

slytherin said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.


You are agreeing that they be thrown out?

As a fellow Canuck, I feel utterly disgusted to be living in the same country as you because of your opinion. Seriously.

Let people live wherever they chose too, *especially *if they are fleeing from a crime-ridden country, and there only way to find safety is to sneak into a more developed country.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

They are illegal so they have committed a crime, therefore they should be deported.


----------



## MusaRed (Mar 24, 2013)

I think we should send them back. They should not be getting benefits from the government when some Americans are suffering or homeless. By the way I'm part Hispanic and it would be nice if people didn't assume I was from Mexico.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Let people live wherever they chose too, *especially *if they are fleeing from a crime-ridden country, and there only way to find safety is to sneak into a more developed country.


 A lot of people have fallen for the scape-goating of immigrants. They are just normal people like everyone else wanting a better life for them and their family, yet people can be really, really unsympathetic.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I voted no. There are a lot of really bad conditions in other countries and sometimes the paperwork to come to America is ridiculously long or impossible. I can totally empathize with someone wanting a better life and better opportunities.

Walls are man-made constructions. The earth doesn't separate people based on laws.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Nope, they're doing better in the U.S. than they were in Mexico. That's the expectation from the "land of the free" in my opinion.


----------

